# Lamcy Plaza - Oud Metha



## RICH99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick post to introduce myself to the forum and to gather some expert knowledge.

I'm moving from Manchester to Dubai on Tuesday 13 January (I'm 24). I have a job as a Quantity Surveyor for Crown House Technologies (owned by Laing O'Rourke).

All i know so far is i will be living in Lamcy Plaza, Oud Metha. From what ive read in the Dubai Explorer it looks like a decent location. Can anyone confirm this ? Is there a good social scene as ive been known to like the odd tipple or two.

Look forward to meeting some of you soon.

Rich.

PS. To anyone planning to move to Dubai, i recommend you purchase Dubai Explorer - The complete Residents' Guide. It helped me out no end.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Laing O'Rourke, as in THIS Laing O'Rourke....



> Mr Wilkinson said Aldar Laing O’Rourke employed about 1,900 people on its professional staff, including surveyors and engineers, from which the 200 jobs would be cut.


It's a worry....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lamcy Plaza/Oud Metha is nice. Quite a mixed area, but lots of decent well-priced restaurants. Fairly central to many areas too.

Dubai Explorer is mentioned in the sticky thread and I have recommended it to newbies more times that I can remember 


-


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

RICH99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just a quick post to introduce myself to the forum and to gather some expert knowledge.
> 
> ...


Before I got my perm flat in the Greens, I was right next to Lamcy Plaza. If I would have been able to find a place there, I would have stayed in a heartbeat. I really didn't need my car to do anything because everything was very close. I would go to the Movenpick for drinks - easy walk. And there is Chi (remember my Christmas Eve WITHOUT ANDY party!!!) for more of the "club scene.


----------



## RICH99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 

AndyCapp - yeh its the same Laing O'Rourke but i'll be working for the Mechanical and Electrical arm. They have plenty of work in Abu Dhabi on the Al Raha beach project so i'll probably be involved in that eventually. There are plenty of redundancies back here in the U.K. so i'm just going to take my chances.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey there, welcome to Dubai (almost). We hold weekly get togethers (well, drinking sessions), the one for this weekend is posted: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-social-fri-16th-sat-17th-january-2009-a.html

They are always good fun with a very diverse crowd of expats.

You should meet Maz25, she is also a QS.


----------



## RICH99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply,

Unfortunately i've not been able to get to a computer until now, so missed your post.

I'll keep a look out for the next event.


Cheers


----------

